# Weird Elbow Thing Going On



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple of months ago we were sparring in class and I got my feet knocked out from under me. I did a nice breakfall but got a rug/mat burn on my elbow. Ever since then, when I bend my elbow, or lean on my elbow it hurts alot like there's still a rug burn there, or like the skin is dry and cracked. It doesn't feel that way all the time but it does most of the time and it's pretty painful. It looks fine. There is no rug burn, the skin is not dry, it looks normal, but OUCH, most of the time. I did not land on my elbow, I smacked out, but it did rub against the floor. I didn't even notice it at the time. Does anyone have any idea what's going on with my elbow? I thought it would be gone by now but it doesn't seem to be improving at all. 

Thanks.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

Perhaps you bruised the bone, as well.  That type of injury tends to linger.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

Egg might be right. Either way, I'd say that anything that has been going on for a couple of months deserves some medical attention.


----------



## bignick (Dec 16, 2005)

I've had bruises and their after effects last on my shins for almost a year.  When bone is exposed and it's struck hard, the results are never fun, probably wouldn't be a bad thing to get check out.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 16, 2005)

Did the skin break on contact, even with no major bleeding?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 16, 2005)

it does sound kind of like a bruised bone.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting. I've never had a bruised bone before. The skin did not break on contact. In fact, my elbow did not strike the ground bent. I smacked out but got a small rug burn from it. It's really weird and can be very painful at times. I hate to make a trip to the doc. 

If it is a bruised bone, do you just wait it out? How do you bruise a bone? I thought only soft tissue could be bruised...???

Thanks for the help. I appreciate your opinions and all advice. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, the soft-tissue bone casing, periosteum, can be traumatized, as well as the bone itself.  Elbows, kuh-nees, ankles...places where there is no fat or muscle between skin and bone are most susceptible.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 17, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Well, the soft-tissue bone casing, periosteum, can be traumatized, as well as the bone itself.  Elbows, kuh-nees, ankles...places where there is no fat or muscle between skin and bone are most susceptible.



I have had a similar problem like the one you are describing, Pam.  The dr. told me it was exactly what Egg is describing.  However, I don't think mine lasted longer then a month.  Maybe getting it checked out to make sure there isn't a chip or cartilage damage would be a good idea?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting...I've never heard of bruising a bone either, but I agree if it's going on this long, it should be looked at.  I hope it heals soon for you!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 17, 2005)

I second egg and nick.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 17, 2005)

I've had bone bruises before.  They really hurt, much more than muscle/skin bruises.  The bone bruises take longer to heal too.  The average healing time for me with a bone bruise takes anywhere from a couple of weeks to 2 months, whereas a muscle/skin bruise takes a few days to a week or two.  The severity depends upon how it happens and location of the bruise.  What's funny is sometimes the bone bruise isn't "visible" (meaning it may not even be accompanied by an obvious discolored muscle/skin bruise).  What you get is pain in an area that "looks" fine and unscathed.  

If it is bothersome (especially with joints) or lasts too long, go see a doctor.  It might be much more than just a bone bruise.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2005)

> Well, the soft-tissue bone casing, periosteum, can be traumatized, as well as the bone itself. Elbows, kuh-nees, ankles...places where there is no fat or muscle between skin and bone are most susceptible.


 - Egg

OK, that makes sense. The periosteum, ah yes. 

Lisa and Ceicei - Thanks for the input. After reading all the replies I'm sure that's what it is because it's what you all who have had it happen are describing. It has been a couple months since it happened. I'll give it a while longer and see if it improves. I hate going to the doc. It's going to mean x rays etc, and is there really anything they'll be able to do about it? Have any of you gone to the doc for it? If so, what was the treatment?

Thanks again all.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 17, 2005)

You're welcome, SLTL. Please let us know how this turns out. 

Life's no fun if you can't elbow people. I hope you heal up quickly and completely.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2005)

Bone bruises happen. Not much to be done for them, unfortunately!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Bone bruises happen. Not much to be done for them, unfortunately!



Thanks arni. I just never heard of it before. Oh well, live and learn. It actually doesn't hurt ALL the time, just a lot of the time, and only when it's fully bent or I lean on it.


----------

